# USA - College Basketball Arenas



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

The Memorial Gymnasium at Vanderbilt (designed as an Arena/Concert Hall, withthe benches on the ends) and Maples Pavilion at Stanford (with the students courtside) have reputations for being pretty crazy as well.

Memorial Gym


Maples Pavilion


----------



## skobabe8 (Jun 11, 2007)

Who was the writer for the Lexington newspaper that said the loudest he ever heard Rupp Arena was when Indiana beat Kent State to get to the 2002 Final Four? :lol:


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn i thought it was 80 million, and if our newspaper writer said that he should be fired


----------



## DPruett2333 (Oct 17, 2004)

I would put Koch Arena up there with the best of them.



















A few years ago after an NIT game the Koch, Florida State Coach Leonard Hamilton said that it was the loudest crowd he had ever heard, including Duke and North Carolina. Not to mention many other coaches who've made the same type of comments.

The Roundhouse most definately rocks!!!


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

Is that witchita state?


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup


----------



## jkramb (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, all you need to know is after the 2005 IU vs Duke game coach K said Assembly Hall was the loudest place he had ever been and that includes the Dean Dome and Cameron Indoor.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Until your AD convinces everyone that Assembly hall isn't worth renovating and Indiana ends up with a souless 20,000 seat box like Ohio State.


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

That doesnt suprise me, but assembly hall is not consistently an incredibly loud place. Duke could be playing wilmington's trucker school for the deaf. And duke would still have a sellout and be screaming as loud as they can.


----------



## skobabe8 (Jun 11, 2007)

bigwilley said:


> That doesnt suprise me, but assembly hall is not consistently an incredibly loud place. Duke could be playing wilmington's trucker school for the deaf. And duke would still have a sellout and be screaming as loud as they can.



Did you really say Assembly Hall at Indiana is not consistently loud??? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jkramb (Jan 28, 2008)

bigwilley said:


> That doesnt suprise me, but assembly hall is not consistently an incredibly loud place. Duke could be playing wilmington's trucker school for the deaf. And duke would still have a sellout and be screaming as loud as they can.


yeah, and I'm sure those 12,000 nerds are very intimidating . jk. I've actually heard that students don't show up for some of the crap games anymore. It happens everywhere though. They get spoiled and the crap games don't mean much anymore. Some of the old Alumni with the big money seats at assembly hall don't drive down from Indy for a wednesday night game against NW anymore. IU sells 9200 student season tickets every year, that is part of why it is so loud. The other thing is the pitch of the stands. They go like straight up and the walls on the ends lean in over the court and reflect the sound down on to the court. It is pretty amazing. You literally can't even talk to the person next to you.


----------



## jkramb (Jan 28, 2008)

Benn said:


> Until your AD convinces everyone that Assembly hall isn't worth renovating and Indiana ends up with a souless 20,000 seat box like Ohio State.


it would cost less to buid a new building. When they build a new building it is expected to be a replica of conseco on the inside, which is considered the best place in the country to watch a basketball game. Assembly hall has A LOT of bad seats and horrible sight lines. It is loud which is great, but the bad seats are an issue and there are also issues with the slope of the seating bowl not being up to code or something. It is to steep.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Are there any decent pictures of the inside of Assembly Hall? Most other arena's have some, but it's hard to find any of Assembly Hall. Especially with the upper deck depicted as well.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

jkramb said:


> it would cost less to buid a new building. When they build a new building it is expected to be a replica of conseco on the inside, which is considered the best place in the country to watch a basketball game. Assembly hall has A LOT of bad seats and horrible sight lines. It is loud which is great, but the bad seats are an issue and there are also issues with the slope of the seating bowl not being up to code or something. It is to steep.


Conseco is not particularly intimidating, and making a repilca is not very original, not to mention it would be prohibitively expensive, with current steel prices I would think $300 million would be a good to build conseco today. Keep in mind the new Oregon arena is going to cost a solid $200 million and will only seat 12,500.
Now if the go back and look at Hinkle and Williams and some of the other great Fieldhouses and then take a fresh look at how to make a proper fieldhouse that could be great. And they could probably get a 18,000-20,000 seater for somewhat less and really set the standard. I just don't have that much faith in a HOK.


----------



## jkramb (Jan 28, 2008)

Benn said:


> Conseco is not particularly intimidating, and making a repilca is not very original, not to mention it would be prohibitively expensive, with current steel prices I would think $300 million would be a good to build conseco today. Keep in mind the new Oregon arena is going to cost a solid $200 million and will only seat 12,500.
> Now if the go back and look at Hinkle and Williams and some of the other great Fieldhouses and then take a fresh look at how to make a proper fieldhouse that could be great. And they could probably get a 18,000-20,000 seater for somewhat less and really set the standard. I just don't have that much faith in a HOK.


true, but there are ways to make stadiums louder via acoustical design. Also, there is not a bad seat in a place like Conseco, as for being original, it would still be original. When I said designed after conseco, I just mean the seating configurement. The outside wouldn't look anything like it. I'm not even positive they would copy the seating bowl, but it would definitely take cues from it, and there is no reason it shouldn't. Conseco is considered by many to be the best place to watch a game in the country. whatever they do I'm sure it will be first rate. The university seems to be getting things right lately at least as far as construction is concerned. The new basketball development center they are building will be the best practice facilities in the country. It is INCREDIBLE. If you haven't seen the images and video yet, let me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## jkramb (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE=th0m;19443584]Are there any decent pictures of the inside of Assembly Hall? Most other arena's have some, but it's hard to find any of Assembly Hall. Especially with the upper deck depicted as well.[/QUOTE]

it's hard to get a good photo due to how steep the seating bowls are. I'll try and find you one though. here is my favorite view of the arena. 







[

this is the best i could find, but you still can't really see the balconies. i found a better one taken from the floor, but it was a flash image i couldn't save. It is pretty cool to go out to center court and look up. as you can see there aren't many seats on the endlines, so you look up and there are 17,000 seats that go straight up on the sidelines.


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

I totally agree Benn. I fear the IU admins and architects would botch a new design. 

Conseco's atmosphere is awful, even with college games. That's the last design I want.

If I had my way, I would prefer a bowl like Phog Allen Fieldhouse. Nice steep seating with everyone close should be the top priority.


----------



## jkramb (Jan 28, 2008)

Indiana Jones said:


> I totally agree Benn. I fear the IU admins and architects would botch a new design.
> 
> Conseco's atmosphere is awful, even with college games. That's the last design I want.
> 
> If I had my way, I would prefer a bowl like Phog Allen Fieldhouse. Nice steep seating with everyone close should be the top priority.


have you seen the new research buildings and athletic facilities they are building on campus. The IU administrations choosing of an architect won't scare me at all. Fact is, McRobbie is amazing at getting things done and done well and I have complete faith in him. I've never heard someone get such rave reviews from trustees and high ranking faculty. The man is seriously starting to look like he could be herman wells-esque


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

I think McRobbie is doing an great job. The list of $1MM+ projects here is amazing. But he doesn't know or care much about sports, which is fine, his focus shouldn't be on sports. I believe he referred to a basketball game as a match and halftime as the interval.

He wouldn't get too involved and leave it to the trustees and AD, who I don't entirely trust. Tom Crean was a great hire, but we all remember some of their lesser moves. 

Assembly Hall, for all it's faults, provides a huge home court advantage. New arenas cannot even be built with such steep seating. The last thing I want is a plush arena. I want all the Hoosier fans close and on top of the court. Places like Value City Arena, Conseco, Memphis's arena, etc. don't do this. I worry about hiring a firm like HKS and a NBA arena design.

So, I'm thinking a big bowl with some suites on top. The outside could be beautiful Indiana limestone like the rest of the campus. If this isn't the plan, I'd much rather stick with AH a little longer.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

GIA at Oklahoma State deserves a mention. That place can get loud if the team is really good. But Phog Allen takes the cake for the big 12. Such a great arena with great fans with great tradition.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*# 1 Cameron Indoor Stadium*

*AWESOME!*










(above image from i.cnn.net/si)



*As opposed to....*










(image from www.aarp.org)

This, AARP rally, (above image) amazingly resembles My hometown's *Carver Arena *crowd for a Bradley University game.​


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

lol aarp rally


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Duke University- Durham, NC
Cameron Indoor Stadium, 9,314







University of Maryland- College Park, MD
Comcast Center, 17,950















University of North Carolina- Chapel Hill, NC
Dean Smith Center (Dean Dome), 21,750


















North Carolina State University- Raleigh, NC
RBC Center, 19,722


University of Virginia- Charlottesville, VA
John Paul Jones Arena, 14,593+


Virginia Tech- Blacksburg, VA
Cassell Coliseum 10,052






















Wake Forest University- Winston-Salem, NC
LJVM Coliseum, 14,665



Boston College-Chestnut Hill, MA
Conte Forum, 8,606


















Florida State University- Tallahassee, FL
Donald L. Tucker Center, 12,100


















Clemson University- Clemson, SC
Littlejohn Coliseum, 9,749


Georgia Tech- Atlanta, GA
Alexander Memorial Coliseum, 9,191


University of Miami- Coral Gables, FL
BankUnited Center, 8,000


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the University of Missouri has a similar arena to Maryland's Comcast Center.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Are all of these specific to the college or are some arenas from the local city which the teams just happen to play in?

Why is Duke's so small, I would expected a much larger arena from them (heck, San Diego State's arena has 12k).


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

hngcm said:


> Are all of these specific to the college or are some arenas from the local city which the teams just happen to play in?
> 
> Why is Duke's so small, I would expected a much larger arena from them (heck, San Diego State's arena has 12k).


Well tio answer the Duke question, its a really small, hot arena. Ive been there twice to see Maryland play and that place shakes at times, tis the ultimate home court advantage. Theres no need to make it bigger

The arenas at NC State, Florida State, and Wake Forest are off campus and are used for city events, although all these arenas are used for events other than basketball. The RBC Center is where the Carolina Hurricanes NHL team plays.


----------



## dot dot (Jul 15, 2008)

When the North Carolina State University Men's Basketball team won the 1983 NCAA Championship, the University immediately began seeking to replace aging Reynolds Coliseum with a newer and larger facility. Reynolds, on the main campus of NC State, had been completed in the 1940s and has a capacity of 12,400. (Reynolds looks very, very much like Duke's Cameron Indoor Stadium, but is longer from one end to the other, thus the greater seating capacity). The University felt it needed a larger arena, and began negotiating with the city of Raleigh to build a downtown arena with a seating capacity of at least 18,000. Over the years, several downtown sites were considered but nothing ever came to fruition. The University eventually gave up on a partnership with the city for a downtown location.

In the 1990s, the University again began discussions, this time with the city of Raleigh, Wake County, and the State of North Carolina for a proposed arena on University property beside the University's football stadium and adjacent to the State Fairgrounds. A partnership was created called the Centennial Authority which was comprised of members of the city, county, state, and the University to oversee the construction and management of the building.

The University donated the land, paid for the initial site development, and paid for the architectural drawings. Additionally, the University paid $22 million which was raised by private donations to the Wolfpack Club, the University's Educational Foundation and athletic booster club. The city, county and state kicked in like amounts of money. A tax was placed on hotels, prepared meals, and rental cars to help pay for the tax dollars which were spent on the project. After construction had begun, Peter Karmanos (the owner of the NHL Hartford Whalers) decided to move his team to Raleigh, where they were renamed the Carolina Hurricanes. For the arena to meet NHL standards, several upgrades were added to the plan with the building almost half complete - like escalators, more luxury suites than had originally been planned, a press ring, TV and radio production facilities, a restaurant, more luxurious locker rooms, etc. The hockey team, in turn, added a large sum of money (I think it was around $30 million) to help pay for these late upgrades. Accordingly, the University, the Hurricanes, city, county and state all share in profits made from the use of the building, which hosts basketball and hockey games, concerts, wrestling, motorcross, monster truck exhibitions, the circus, figure skating, etc.

So, the RBC Center sits on land that had been University property but was given to the Centennial Authority as part of the University's share of the construction costs. The arena is about 2.5 miles from the main campus, but it sits right beside the University's football stadium.

Technically, NC State University's Men's Basketball team is a tenant in the building, having leased it for a nominal fee from the Centennial Authority. The Hurricanes are also lessees, but they too pay very little in rent in exchange for having helped to pay for the cost of the building. Also, as part of their contract, the Hurricane's management company, named Gale Force Holdings, agreed to pay for any/all operating losses for the facility. However, I believe the arena has turned a profit, and therefore incurred no operating losses, each year since it opened in 1999. 

The rafters inside are filled with championship banners and retired jerseys of NC State basketball players, and of the Hurricanes. The arenas decor is red, as the NC State colors are red & white. The Hurricanes changed their colors to red and white as well when they moved from Hartford.

The building seats 19,722 for basketball and 18,176 for hockey. It is interesting to note that it is also the loudest arena in the nation, as a noise level of 134 decibels was recorded during the 2006 Stanley Cup Finals during which the Carolina Hurricanes defeated the Edmonton Oilers, a testament to the passion of the area's fans.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

GO TERPS!! i love the comcast center!!kay:


----------



## dot dot (Jul 15, 2008)

^ If you are a Terps fan, you should post some pictures of the Byrd Stadium renovation project.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

hngcm said:


> Are all of these specific to the college or are some arenas from the local city which the teams just happen to play in?


The arenas for FSU and WFU are both within a 1/2 mile of campus. In the case of FSU it's just 2 blocks from campus in an area rife with housing and shops catering to the student population. Meanwhile, the arena for Wake is just down Deacon Pkwy(?) from the campus as you head towards downtown Winston Salem. Many students can hoof this trip, as well, since its a small city.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Lawrence Joel Coliseum - Wake Forest University Men's and Women's Basketball


http://www.ljvm.com/mainarena.html










http://wakeforestsports.cstv.com/facilities/wake-joel.html



Joel Coliseum is part of the Winston-Salem Sports & Entertainment Complex along Deacon Boulevard, which includes: BB&T Field (WFU football); The Annex (WSSU basketball, Twin City Cyclones hockey); an Education Building; the Dixie Classic Fairgrounds; and Ernie Shore Field. The complex is less than a mile from Wake Forest campus.

http://www.ljvm.com/fairgrounds.html


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Carmichael Auditorium - University of North Carolina Women's Basketball, capacity 8,000; also home to UNC Volleyball, Gymnastics, and Wrestling.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chathamshooter/2356110462/


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Carmichael_Auditorium.jpg


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Reynolds Coliseum, N.C. State University Women's Basketball, capacity 14,000.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolinaterp/1545939790/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhawkins/2421710714/


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hngcm said:


> Are all of these specific to the college or are some arenas from the local city which the teams just happen to play in?
> 
> Why is Duke's so small, I would expected a much larger arena from them (heck, San Diego State's arena has 12k).


Cameron is small because it is intended to be small...I'm pretty sure Duke University could build whatever arena it desires, but given that Sports Illustrated recently ranked Cameron 4th best sporting venue of the 20th Century and it is consistently ranked as the #1 college basketball arena, the university will probably stick with what they have.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markbogart/2202586173/


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like the RBC Center for basketball.

This is a map of all UNC's sporting venues: http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=35.9059282&lon=-79.0441418&z=16&l=0&m=a including their two basketball arenas.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome photos. I like the intimate look of Georgia Tech's, Alexander Memorial Coliseum. Very much reminds me of a slightly smaller version of University of Illinois Assembly Hall.


----------



## ayomaju (Jun 24, 2008)

WeimieLvr said:


> Reynolds Coliseum, N.C. State University Women's Basketball, capacity 14,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is too small for 14,000 attendances.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

ayomaju said:


> I think it is too small for 14,000 attendances.


Oh, I guess I made it up...



> The Coliseum has been the home to the fabled Wolfpack basketball teams including two NCAA champions, and it had hosted great events - exciting tournaments, presidential addresses, musical concerts, even a public lecture by world famous architect Frank Lloyd Wright attended by 5000 people. The $2.3 million building is named for William Neal Reynolds, one of five brothers who developed the R. J. Reynolds Tobacco Company in Winston-Salem, established by the oldest brother. The building's arena floor measures 108 x 312 feet *with enough seating for 14,000 people*.


http://www.ncsu.edu/facilities/buildings/reynolds.html


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

WeimieLvr said:


> Cameron is small because it is intended to be small...I'm pretty sure Duke University could build whatever arena it desires, but given that *Sports Illustrated recently ranked Cameron 4th best sporting venue of the 20th Century* and it is consistently ranked as the #1 college basketball arena, the university will probably stick with what they have.


That drew my attention... I looked it up...

The people who made that list have probably never been outside the US. They just included some random names they had looked up on the internet. I mean, come on... 16 American venues in a worldwide top 20... That's hilarious :lol:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

thats not really a big deal, its an american magazine. I bet you if a european magazine did a list like this there wouldnt be any american venues, even though they would belong.


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

en1044 said:


>


Only 14.593? It seems bigger...


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Reynolds is vastly superior to RBC.


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

en1044 said:


> thats not really a big deal, its an american magazine. I bet you if a european magazine did a list like this there wouldnt be any american venues, even though they would belong.


Yankee stadium and MSG could be in it on hearsay perhaps, But your right, the list would be just as biased. The only thing is that Europeans would make a list of football (soccer) stadiums. No other sport comes close and would be featured in such a list from our point of view. That would make it a lot more credible. 

But hey, I didn't mean to offend Americans or anything, but whats with that American tendency to put "best of the world" in everything...? Just replace the 4 European ones with American ones and call it "best of the US"... Especially the bragging with history is somewhat pathetic. Lord's cricket ground in London was used when half the US wasn't even part of the US yet...


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

mavn said:


> Yankee stadium and MSG could be in it on hearsay perhaps, But your right, the list would be just as biased. The only thing is that Europeans would make a list of football (soccer) stadiums. No other sport comes close and would be featured in such a list from our point of view. That would make it a lot more credible.


I believe that, if examined objectively, a handful of American college football stadiums would make the list. Also, quite a few European basketball teams would deserve a spot (those Panathinaikos and CSKA hooligans are fuggin' INSANE! :lol.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Holy crap, US univercities have really big indoor arenas.How many 15000+ arenas are in the USA?

Post scriptum.What is the diffrence between ACC and NCAA?!


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

The NCAA (National Collegiate Athletic Association) is an umbrella organization for all Division I, II, and III intercollegiate athletics...and is the largest college athletics organization in the world. 

The ACC (Atlantic Coast Conference) is one of the leagues that is a member of the NCAA, and is made up of Boston College, Clemson, Duke, Florida State, Georgia Tech, Maryland, Miami, N.C. State, North Carolina, Virginia, Virginia Tech, and Wake Forest. The ACC is a similar league to the SEC (Southeastern Conference), Big 10, Pac 10, Big 12, Big East, etc...each have a list of specific member universities that compete with each other and with teams outside of their league and all are members of the NCAA.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

mavn said:


> That drew my attention... I looked it up...
> 
> The people who made that list have probably never been outside the US. They just included some random names they had looked up on the internet. I mean, come on... 16 American venues in a worldwide top 20... That's hilarious :lol:



I'm sure you think it's hilarious...no American ANYTHING could be on the level of European ANYTHING to some small minds...

If you were familiar with Duke Basketball and Cameron Indoor Stadium, you would know that it's very possible for this arena to be ranked in the top 10 arenas in the world. You obviously aren't familiar with it, but are very quick to criticize the ranking anyway. Typical.


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

WeimieLvr said:


> I'm sure you think it's hilarious...no American ANYTHING could be on the level of European ANYTHING to some small minds...
> 
> If you were familiar with Duke Basketball and Cameron Indoor Stadium, you would know that it's very possible for this arena to be ranked in the top 10 arenas in the world. You obviously aren't familiar with it, but are very quick to criticize the ranking anyway. Typical.


I didn't try to make this into Europe vs US. All I was trying to say was that a list of 20 *worldwide* with 16 American and 4 European is hilarious. Especially when you look at the 4 they picked. I didn't say Duke or Cameron couldn't be in there. I didn't say American anything couldn't be on the same level as European anything. That's all you... Typical? 

Apparently you read something in my post that wasn't there. Where did I insult Americans? I read a lot of bashing both ways on this forum in the last couple of months. Perhaps I shouldn't have posted this because some people cant handle any form of criticism. Even tough it was merely aimed at a sports magazine. I didn't know SI was that big a part of American patriotism/culture...

On topic though. Do you really think that that list is "about right"? There is nothing wrong with seeing someone going a bit overboard on "patriotism". Even if they're on "your side"...


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

mavn said:


> I didn't try to make this into Europe vs US. All I was trying to say was that a list of 20 *worldwide* with 16 American and 4 European is hilarious. Especially when you look at the 4 they picked. I didn't say Duke or Cameron couldn't be in there. I didn't say American anything couldn't be on the same level as European anything. That's all you... Typical?
> 
> Apparently you read something in my post that wasn't there. Where did I insult Americans? I read a lot of bashing both ways on this forum in the last couple of months. Perhaps I shouldn't have posted this because some people cant handle any form of criticism. Even tough it was merely aimed at a sports magazine. I didn't know SI was that big a part of American patriotism/culture...
> 
> On topic though. Do you really think that that list is "about right"? There is nothing wrong with seeing someone going a bit overboard on "patriotism". Even if they're on "your side"...


Again...typical...and not even worth a thoughtful response. :lol:


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

WeimieLvr said:


> Again...typical...and not even worth a thoughtful response. :lol:


Saying something bad about a list in an American sports magazine is enough to be a typical arrogant European. :nuts:

You're the one with the preconceptions here...


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

mavn said:


> Saying something bad about a list in an American sports magazine is enough to be a typical arrogant European. :nuts:
> 
> You're the one with the preconceptions here...


Nope...no preconceptions...only current ones. I lived in Europe for a year, so I'm not unfamiliar with Europeans...but obviously you assume that all Americans are ignorant to the rest of the world. It seems to be the opposite from what I'm experiencing on this site.


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

WeimieLvr said:


> Nope...no preconceptions...only current ones. I lived in Europe for a year, so I'm not unfamiliar with Europeans...but obviously you assume that all Americans are ignorant to the rest of the world. It seems to be the opposite from what I'm experiencing on this site.


I never lived in the US but all holidays combined I've spent several months there. I definitely wouldn't rate Americans as ignorant (or arrogant for that matter). "They" are a bit US centered at times. Not really strange since you can spend 5 hours in a plane and still be in the same country. I couldn't cycle for 5 hours and stay inside my country... :cheers: And I get a bit tired from the "were the best country in the world" varieties. Especially during election time... How do you rate best :nuts: But that's certainly not something i'm gonna judge the average american on... And yes, we as Europeans can be quite arrogant and elite as well...

About the list, the same goes the other way round. An NCAA arena would never ever show up on a European list. But then again. Only football venues would make it. That in it's own ignorance would make more sense however. It would be "the best football (soccer) stadiums in the world" by default...

I really haven't got a clue on why you're reacting like this. Like I said, many of the stadiums in that list (incl NCAA arenas) might deserve to be on it but if they're making a top 20 and include only 4 (questionable) non-American venues that is quite ignorant. Such a list is always arguable obviously and if you hadn't reacted they way you did I would never have gone on about it...

Let's just agree to disagree shall we? I get the impression that you think the list is OK. I disagree. I don't mean any insult to Americans by it tough. No hard feelings intended. Apparently the Europa vs America vibe on the forum makes these kind of discussions impossible...


----------



## dot dot (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd like to clarify a few things.

First, someone may have found a statistic somewhere that said Reynolds Coliseum held 14,000 people, but that number is inflated. North Carolina State University used to announce sellout basketball crowds at 12,400, and there were those within the University's athletic department that claimed that this was also somewhat inflated. The actual number may have been below 11,000. Perhaps it once held 14,000 for a concert or some other event where additional seats were placed on the floor of the arena.

Second, the University of Virginia's new John Paul Jones arena looks larger than 14,593 in the photo because the upper tier does not go all the way around. It is a beautiful arena, though.

Third, and most importantly, Bobby3 thinks Reynolds is vastly superior to the RBC Center because he is a fan of the University of North Carolina, and therefore feels threatened by the very presence of the RBC Center. He is horribly afraid that perhaps some regard the RBC Center as superior to the Dean E. Smith Center (which, of course, it is - vastly) and thus he needs to denigrate it. Nice try, heel.

Finally, and I shouldn't have to say this, but I will make it clear: I'm just poking a little fun at you, Bobby3, no need to get all mad.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

dot dot said:


> I'd like to clarify a few things.
> 
> First, someone may have found a statistic somewhere that said Reynolds Coliseum held 14,000 people, but that number is inflated. North Carolina State University used to announce sellout basketball crowds at 12,400, and there were those within the University's athletic department that claimed that this was also somewhat inflated. The actual number may have been below 11,000. Perhaps it once held 14,000 for a concert or some other event where additional seats were placed on the floor of the arena.
> 
> ...


"People" are simply quoting capacity stats as published for the different arenas. We have no reason to doubt the validity of the numbers just because it "looks larger" or because someone online says the numbers aren't true. You certainly can't judge capacity from a photo...and I've been to Reynolds but couldn't really say if it holds 6,000 or 14,000. I pretty much believe what the officials tell us.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

*ATLANTA - Alexander Memorial Coliseum (9,191)*

"The Thrillerdome", as it was nicknamed by ESPN's Brad Nessler, was built in 1956 and currently hosts the Georgia Tech men's and women's basketball teams. It was the home court of the NBA Atlanta Hawks 1968-1972 while the Omni was under construction, and 1997-1999 when Philips Arena was being built. Alexander hosted Olympic Boxing in 1996, prior to which the arena received the last of several renovations it has seen over the years.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Alexander_Memorial_Coliseum_SW_view.jpg http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Tech_Yellow_Jackets http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Alexander_Memorial_Coliseum_SE_view.jpg












http://www.flickr.com/photos/financebuzz/2903647966/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/financebuzz/2903602814/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockyhunter/410621796/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockyhunter/410621514/in/photostream/


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool photos


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Unfortunately capacity is under 10,000. Therefore i will move it to the USA - ACC Basketball Arenas


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Unfortunately capacity is under 10,000. Therefore i will move it to the USA - ACC Basketball Arenas


Thanks - you seem to be monitoring me very closely, and no one else. Good job.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

*USA - NCAA Basketball Arenas*

I didn't see any threads dedicated to NCAA arenas and figured I would start one. 
My favorite conference is the Missouri Valley (MVC) so I will post a pic of each arena

Scottrade Center (22,612)- St. Louis - Home of the MVC tournement









Bradley Carver Arena 11,433 


Creighton Quest Center 17,560


Drake Knapp Center 7,002 









Evansville Roberts Stadium 13,252 









Illinois State Redbird Arena 10,200 









Indiana State Hulman Center 10,200 

Missouri State JQH Arena 11,000 









Northern Iowa McLeod Center 7,000 









Southern Illinois SIU Arena 9,628 


Wichita State Charles Koch Arena 10,478


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

i hate watching Wichita state basketball games on tv...its so bad


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

*Pac 10 Arenas*

Staples Center, Pac 10 Tournament (18,997)










Arizona Wildcats, McKale Center (14,545)


Arizona St. Sun Devils, Wells Fargo Arena (14,198)










California Golden Bears, Haas Pavilion (11,877)









Oregon Ducks, McArthur Court (9,087)










Oregon St. Beavers, Gill Coliseum (10,400)


Stanford Cardinal, Maples Pavilion (7,392)










UCLA Bruins, Pauley Pavilion (12,829)









USC Trojans, Galen Center (10,258)


Washington Huskies, Hec Edmundson Pavilion (10,000)


Washington St. Cougars, Beasley Coliseum (11,566)


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

well sercan, i guess a merge is in order with the other NCAA arena thread


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I see Mr. Militant Moderator is right on top of this task.:lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Actually we have a collefe football stadium thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377401

Is a lil bit weired. College football is one thread while Basketball is dived into league threads.
Should i merged them?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually we have a collefe football stadium thread.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377401
> 
> Is a lil bit weired. College football is one thread while Basketball is dived into league threads.
> Should i merged them?


i guess merge the ACC thread with the other college basketball thread so theres a thread for college football and college basketball


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

How about merging some of these single stadium threads into threads labeled by country? or by sport/country?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

WeimieLvr said:


> How about merging some of these single stadium threads into threads labeled by country? or by sport/country?


that wasnt necessary


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

What? A suggestion wasn't necessary? I don't see anything wrong with making suggestions to better this forum...what's your problem?


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anybody else noticed how a lot of newer NCAA arenas have horseshoe style upper deck designs. Examples: Virgina, Maryland, Mizzou, Missouri State, Xavier, Temples, USC. 

I guess thats one way to design a arena so it can be expanded like the quest center in Omaha that was opened in 2003 and then they added 1,500 seats to the horseshoes open end in 2006.

I like USC's the best because of the downtown LA view out the windows.


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

I gotta give props to UW cause Heck Ed is a kick ass arena (My tax dollars at work :bash, but when it comes to W's this is where the real magic happens:


ryebreadraz said:


> Washington St. Cougars, Beasley Coliseum (11,566)


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

Big 12

Texas Tech
United Spirit Arena
15,000


















University of Texas
Frank Erwin Center (The Drum)
18,600










Oklahoma State University
Gallagher-Iba Arena
13,600










Kansas University (defending champs)
Allen Fieldhouse
16,300


















Iowa State University
Hilton Coliseum
14,000










Texas A&M
Reed Arena
12,500


University of Missouri
Mizzou Arena
15,000









Baylor University
Ferrell Center
10,284










Nebraska University
Bob Devaney Sports Center
13,595


















Kansas State University
Bramlage Coliseum
12,528


















Colorado University
Coors Events Center
11,064

and who am i forgetting?


o ya

Oklahoma University
Lloyd Noble Center
11,528


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Allen Fieldhouse. IMO, the nation's best college basketball venue.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

ryebreadraz said:


> Allen Fieldhouse. IMO, the nation's best college basketball venue.


and definitely has one of the best traditions


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

ryebreadraz said:


> Allen Fieldhouse. IMO, the nation's best college basketball venue.


No its not, not even close. And KU fans are the worst fan base in the country.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

weava said:


> No its not, not even close. And KU fans are the worst fan base in the country.


It is not because....
Insert venue here is better because...

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

weava said:


> No its not, not even close. And KU fans are the worst fan base in the country.


you go to K State?


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Arist said:


> you go to K State?


No, I live in KC so I know a lot and meet a lot of KU fans. I'm not really a Mizzou fan either so I'm coming from a nuetral viewpoint. They are all annoying. They scream rock chalk all day long, and most don't even know what it means.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

weava said:


> No, I live in KC so I know a lot and meet a lot of KU fans. I'm not really a Mizzou fan either so I'm coming from a nuetral viewpoint. They are all annoying. They scream rock chalk all day long, and most don't even know what it means.


OK, but how does that make Allen Fieldhouse not the best venue in college basketball. What about the venue is sub-par?


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

weava said:


> No, I live in KC so I know a lot and meet a lot of KU fans. I'm not really a Mizzou fan either so I'm coming from a nuetral viewpoint. They are all annoying. They scream rock chalk all day long, and most don't even know what it means.


You have never been to Lubbock to root for a team playing the Red Raiders. We Red Raider Fans are the True ass holes of college sports.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

ryebreadraz said:


> OK, but how does that make Allen Fieldhouse not the best venue in college basketball. What about the venue is sub-par?


Allen fieldhouse opened only one year before Evansville's Roberts stadium and they look the exact same yet you never hear anybody talk about it being a great venue. Take away the banners from the rafters and all you have left is generic 1950s arena. 

There is nothing wrong with it but there are a lot of new, unique arenas like Virgina, Maryland, USC, ect. that are better.

Now for arenas that are sub-par: Vanderbuilt (can't stand it), Pittsburg (courtside suits, weird), and all of the roundhouses.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> ^^ That's an awesome venue for hoops. It's a nice change from 2 or 3 tiered arenas. How many people does it hold?


About 12,000.


----------



## Kapow32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Assembly Hall
Opened in 1972, Capacity: 17,456
Indiana University, Bloomington, Indiana



















the giant protruding structures on either side of the above image are quite imposing to see in person, I wish i could find a better image of those and the roof



















The stands are very steep, again, I wish I could find an image from the top of the upper deck, it is very startling to look down when you walk out of the concourse into the upper deck



the outside is very interesting as well


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Kapow32 said:


> Assembly Hall
> Opened in 1972, Capacity: 17,456
> Indiana University, Bloomington, Indiana
> 
> ...


I've been there before. I never saw a game there, but walking around with it empty and seeing how steep the stands are, you can see why it gets so loud there. It's an awesome place.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

I went there just the other day  We're doing pathetic lately, (well for the entire season) but it really is a special place when the noise gets going.


----------



## fenway58 (Jul 29, 2008)

Carrier Dome Syracuse University Orangeman
Capacity 33,633 (Basketball):banana:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

fenway58 said:


> Carrier Dome Syracuse University Orangeman
> Capacity 33,633 (Basketball):banana:


It's great that they pack in so many people and make a fortune off every game but having been there many times it's one of the worst places to watch a game. Every seat is a mile from the action


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

matthemod said:


> I went there just the other day  We're doing pathetic lately, (well for the entire season) but it really is a special place when the noise gets going.


Sampson left that program a mess, but Crean's gonna get IU back to the glory days, I'm sure of it.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, as an IU grad, this season is rough. But both UCLA and North Carolina had to endure a couple of bad seasons before they got good again.

Assembly Hall is pretty cool. It is not your typical basketball arena. A new practice facility is being built in the SE parking lot.

Anyone notice how from the outside it looks like a bird with its wings spread?


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

BUMP!!!

Anyways, Thought I'd resurrect this thread since it's getting towards conference play in the college basketball season.

Some more of the home of the Xavier Musketeers, the Cintas Center (10,250) in Cincinnati, Ohio. They completed a complete overhaul of the video/sound system in the arena over the summer, and the place looks like an NBA type facility now.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Horizon League arenas

Hinkle Fieldhouse, Butler (10,000)










Athletics-Recreation Center, Valparaiso (5,000)










Beeghly Center, Youngstown State (6,500)


Calihan Hall, Detroit (8,295)

















Gentile Center, Loyola (5,200)


Nutter Center, Wright State (12,000)

















Resch Center, Green Bay (10,200)


US Cellular Arena, Milwaukee (10,700)


Wolstein Center, Cleveland State (13,610)

















I've only been to Hinkle (a million times) but I would love to go to a Butler road game at one of these places.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Louis Brown Athletic Center, Piscataway, N.J., Rutgers University (8,000)


Jadwin Gymnasium, Princeton, N.J., Princeton University (6,854)


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

And then the 2nd best college basketball venue behind Hinkle, the Palestra in Philadelphia.


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Speaking of the Palestra, here are the other arenas of Philadelphia's Big 5 (+1):

Liacouras Center (Temple University), 10200:


























As a Temple student, I can tell you, it's quite something to behold.

Tom Gola Arena (La Salle University), 4000:


















Villanova University (The Pavilion), 6500:


















St. Joseph's University (Hagan Arena), 4200:

















My girlfriend's an SJU alumna who used to work there.

And the +1:
Drexel University (Daskalakis Athletic Center), 2300:


















Soon they'll move to the Armory:


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, there are some really great college basketball arenas out there that I didn't know of. Some of the older, more intimate venues look like a great place to watch a game. 

As for the enormous arenas, my alma mater has one of the better ones I’ve been to.

The University of Tennessee – Knoxville
Thompson Boling Arena – Pat Summit Court “The Summit”

Capacity: 21,678 (24,678 before the 2007 renovation) 

Attendance: the men’s team averaged 19,661 a game in 2009 (4th highest in the country) and the women averaged 13,999 (highest in the country).


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

From the Southeastern Conference:

SEC East:
Colonial Life Arena (18,000) - University of South Carolina

















Memorial Gymnasium (14,168) - Vanderbilt University









Rupp Arena (23,000) - University of Kentucky (Men)








Memorial Coliseum (9,000) - University of Kentucky (Women)









Stegeman Coliseum (10,523) - University of Georgia









Stephen C. O'Connell Center (12,000) - University of Florida

















Thompson-Boling Arena (21,678) - University of Tennessee










SEC West:
Coleman Coliseum (15,316) - University of Alabama (Men)
















Foster Auditorium (5,400) - University of Alabama (Women)









Auburn Arena (9,600) - Auburn University

















Bud Walton Arena (19,368) - University of Arkansas









Humphrey Coliseum (10,500) - Mississippi State University









Tad Smith Coliseum (9,061) - University of Mississippi









Pete Maravich Assembly Center (13,472) - Louisiana State University


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

USF Sun Dome (10,411) - University of South Florida











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkanos2882/3530127282/


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

jay stew said:


> USF Sun Dome (10,411) - University of South Florida


Reminds me of Patriot Center.


----------



## ein okc! (Apr 8, 2009)

got to back up the 3-4 people in the thread who have given props to historic gallagher iba arena. a true osu landmark. capacity of 13,600 and originally dedicated in 1938, according to the quirky futuristic plates above the floor level. the maple floor is still original, and the oldest currently in use in college basketball. 

well-known as one of the loudest game environments, especially when the orange-power chant is going on, was also ranked the #1 college bball facility by cbs a few years ago.



















yeah, the pokes haven't been the top-tier bball program that osu has historically been, but we've had some coaching turbulence that we're just now getting over, with the sad resignation of the great eddie sutton. travis ford has the program heading in the right direction, coming off back-to-back ncaa tourney appearances.

as for other bball arenas, i have been to osu road games in a lot of basketball arenas and football stadiums of the big 12--got to give a shout out to the allen fieldhouse. ku fans are really hospitable and they have the best bball traditions in the nation. they invented the sport, after all.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

ein okc! said:


> as for other bball arenas, i have been to osu road games in a lot of basketball arenas and football stadiums of the big 12--got to give a shout out to the allen fieldhouse. ku fans are really hospitable and they have the best bball traditions in the nation. they invented the sport, after all.


Well thanks (I go to KU)! I think I said it earlier in this thread, but if you ever get a chance to catch a game at Allen Fieldhouse, DO IT! It's unlike any other basketball experience in the world, I can guarantee it. I know I'm biased, but I think it's the greatest arena in the world. Everybody is right on top to the court, the fans are into it all game, and IMO the most important thing...IT'S LOUD (it got up to 108.5 dB last game against UCLA)!!!

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/video/ncaab.video/2010/12/08/120810.rockchalkjayhawk.SportsIllustrated/


----------



## ein okc! (Apr 8, 2009)

i agree, ku is the best college basketball venue. the dedication, the legacy, the history, the chants, the traditions, the class..it all just comes together very well. i've always liked ku..had an awesome time when we went up there for the football game last month, staying with some high school friends, getting drunk on mass and ohio, cheering the pokes on, and so on. i remember one year you guys dedicated a half-time show to honoring eddie sutton. plus bill self is a cowboy from his college days, and i can't bring myself to root against another cowboy.

here's some youtube vids from gallagher-iba:

the famous orange power yell





the singing of the alma mater after games.





this was the greatest game ever.. (they turn down the volume on tv) osu fought off an upset from texas in 3 ot. best bball game i've ever been to. it's funny that we're now all huge kevin durant fans, too. *and if you love good college bball you gotta see this:*





a good ol-fashioned court storming after a down-and-out osu team back in '08 dropped top-ranked ku. and then of course we shellacked you guys again in stillwater last season.






on a side note, the big 12 (or whatever it is now) is definitely becoming the premier college bball conference. lots of tradition-rich programs, top-ranked programs, big-time players, big-time coaches. once we lose nebraska and colorado the only weak link left will be jokelahoma, who apparently we need for football.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I've never been to gallagher-iba but I've heard it lost all its charm with the renovation.


----------



## ein okc! (Apr 8, 2009)

well the renovation added about 5,000 seats that were desperately needed. what it did was make it much louder. i don't know about loosing all of its charm, because i only have vague memories of it as a little kid before the renovations, but it is certainly not lacking in charm today. they did a really good job restoring vintage logos and plaques on the ground floor. heritage hall, the part of gallagher-iba where all the hardware goes, is still a vaunted old timey experience.










what's really interesting is how they funded the "raising the roof" through a combo of osu and city of stillwater funding. the city paid a portion of it through a temporary sales tax, similar to okc's maps penny tax, and tulsa's vision 2025 tax. it expires this year and there's talk of continuing it to pay for a convention center, which could be kinda interesting.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Vandy's arena is cool.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

CUSA arenas

East 

Williams Arena at Minges Coliseum- East Carolina -- 8,000


















The Cam Henderson Center- Marshall -- 9,600


















FedEx Forum- Memphis -- 18,119


















Reed Green Coliseum- Southern Miss -- 8,095


















Bartow Arena- UAB -- 8,508


UCF Arena- UCF -- 10,045


West

Hofheinz Pavilion- Houston -- 8,500


















Tudor Fieldhouse- Rice -- 5,208


















Moody Coliseum- SMU -- 8,998


















Avron B. Fogelman Arena- Tulane -- 3,600


















Reynolds Center- Tulsa -- 8,355


















Don Haskins Center- UTEP -- 12,222


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

I love these quirky arenas.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

weava said:


> I've never been to gallagher-iba but I've heard it lost all its charm with the renovation.


Yeah gallagher-Iba still has it's charm of course I also can't remember too much before the renovations.


----------



## ein okc! (Apr 8, 2009)

mattec said:


> Reynolds Center- Tulsa -- 8,355


the reynolds center is a great little arena. because tu is such a small private school full of people who don't care about sports, whenever osu-tu is at the reynolds center it's mostly osu fans yelling orange power back and forth. this year they had the game at a neutral site, the new bok center in downtown tulsa, and it just wasn't nearly as great an atmosphere. little 8,000 seat arenas are so much better for college bball than 20,000 arenas built for an nhl team that hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

I will try to find a video of the exact moment, but at today's KU vs. USC game, Allen Fieldhouse got up to 118.8 dB!!! Now I don't know how accurate that measurement is, but if it is accurate that is insane! I'm hoping some people post videos of the game on Youtube.


----------



## ein okc! (Apr 8, 2009)

it was a good game. sounds pretty good on tv, ucla is a good win, even if they're unranked.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

On October 19, 2010, Georgia Tech announced that Alexander Memorial Coliseum would undergo a $45 million renovation and would be renamed Hank McCamish Pavilion in honor of a $15 million donation from the McCamish family. A new seating bowl will be created with 8,900 seats.


----------



## ein okc! (Apr 8, 2009)

That's not a very large donation to completely rename the arena for.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Duke has a decent sized fan base for a small private school.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Very small basketball arena for Tulane University, their basketball team ain't very popular. So is the case for Harvard's and Yale's basketball arenas.


----------



## 504souldja (Oct 26, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Very small basketball arena for Tulane University, their basketball team ain't very popular. So is the case for Harvard's and Yale's basketball arenas.


Tulane's entire sports program isn't very popular... but i love their little gym, its a great place to watch a game


----------



## bostonspider (Jul 12, 2010)

Robins Center Arena at the University of Richmond, seats 9,100


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pretty steep stands in Richmond, looks nice.


----------



## CVTower (Dec 6, 2010)

isaidso said:


> ^^ That's an awesome venue for hoops. It's a nice change from 2 or 3 tiered arenas. How many people does it hold?


Cox Arena, renamed Viejas Arena in 2009 (after the Viejas Band of Kumeyaay Indians signed a 10-year naming rights agreement), seats 12,414 people


----------



## lowes48 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wisconsin's Kohl Center


















Oregon's new MATT Court

















Kansas State's Bramlage Coliseum, AKA, the OCTAGON OF DOOM:


















Louisville's KFC Yum! Center:


----------



## zmoney7276 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is my list: #5 North Carolina, Dean Dome 
#4 Allen Fieldhouse 
#3 Cameron Indoor: sorry Duke fans, too small to rival the big arena's. 
#2 Assembly Hall (IU) I have been there, when IU is good, no place is louder. 
#1 Also been here, I see all of you saying that UK fans are quieter because we have smaller student sections but even IU and Louisville fans who come to Rupp admit that what makes us the best is that you can't tell a difference between student sections and season ticket holders. The most insane fan base not just in college basketball, but in any sport makes for the most consistently loud and most consistently raucous basketball games.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Assembly Hall is horribly designed. The stands are way too steep.


----------



## Flyboy41 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ford Center Evansville 
Home to the UE Purple Aces as well as hockey.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Archbishop said:


> Assembly Hall is horribly designed. The stands are way too steep.


Will make a straight up trade for the Erwin Center where the stands are super shallow and the ceiling is super high.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Archbishop said:


> Assembly Hall is horribly designed. The stands are way too steep.


Huh? There is no such thing at stands that are too steep.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

University at Buffalo, Alumni Arena 6100


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Archbishop said:


> Assembly Hall is horribly designed. The stands are way too steep.


I'm unfamiliar with this concept. Seriously. I can understand a fear of falling forward, or maybe the exertion for reaching the top, but otherwise steeper stands make for far better sightlines and retention of atmosphere. Curious as to what you meant with this.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

It helps the atmosphere but really the sightlines aren't great. It makes the first 15 to 20 rows great but anything above that is like watching ants play. IU has a fantastic atmosphere but there is a HUGE difference between sitting in row 12 and row 24.

I'm an IU hater so take it for what it's worth haha


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

*Assembly Hall, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign*

Champaign, Illinois

- Location 1800 South 1st St, Champaign, Illinois 61820-6950 

- Opened March 2, 1963 

- Architect Max Abramovitz 

- Capacity 16,618 (Basketball)

http://www.enotes.com/topic/Assembly_Hall_(Champaign)
_Assembly Hall opened on March 2, 1963 and continues to attract attention for its design and construction. Four hundred feet across, it at one time was one of only two edge-supported domes in the world. The roof is supported by 614 miles (988 km) of one-quarter inch steel wire wrapped at the base of the dome under intensive pressure. The architect was Max Abramovitz, a distinguished University of Illinois alumnus. A popular legend in the University of Illinois School of Architecture maintains that then-student Abramovitz proposed the design of the Assembly Hall in one of his design courses and was criticized by faculty, claiming it to be "unfeasible" and "structurally unrealistic."_


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

I want to see a basketball game there soooo bad!


----------



## stiforpteam (Jan 19, 2012)

WOOOOOOW Illinois arena its amazing!!!


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

UNC Asheville's new arena 

Kimmel Arena- 3,400


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Campbell University's newish arena


John W. Pope, Jr. Convocation Center- 5,000


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ if only UMKC could find enough room on-campus for something like that...


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

New court at Prairie View A&M.


... I guess we're trying to be like TAMU now?


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

West Texas A&M in Canyon texas has a pretty cool new arena.

First United Bank Center




























New Court not following aTms court design


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

WesTexas said:


> West Texas A&M in Canyon texas has a pretty cool new arena.
> 
> First United Bank Center
> 
> ...


....that's just unfair.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

why?


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

WesTexas said:


> why?


Here's why....

William "Billy" J. Nicks Fieldhouse/Building/Baby Dome/ whateveryouwannacallit. - 6,100


old court:









I say it's unfair because it's a younger university, with less students, smaller endowment, lower division than PVAMU.... and this is what we get stuck with? Seriously, the only recent renovations (and when I say recent, I mean just 1-3 years because that's all anyone has seen) are the few chairbacks, the two randomly placed scoreboards, and the new court, which hasn't really been changed since my MOM whent to this school.

But on the bright side, it's alot less repulsive than our football "stadium".


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ looks like DMC


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

KingmanIII said:


> ^^ looks like DMC


Yep.

Same era

(DMC - 1961)
("Baby Dome" - 1960)


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, Evansville just moved out of Roberts Stadium, a place that was terrible when it was built in the 50's, just this year. So there's always hope. 

Seriously, Roberts was built in ground, but they didn't realize (or care) that they built it into the water table, so if the pumps turn off the court would be underwater. Hard to be worse than that.

And Evansville's football stadium is a soccer-only stadium now because the school dropped football. It could always be worse.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

rantanamo said:


> It will be complete when the Superfriends arrive.


Seriously, I will be shocked if NO ONE gives it that nickname when it's complete.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

That latest render has less of a Hall of Justice feel.


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

*Crisler Center (formerly Crisler Arena), Ann Arbor, Michigan*

Home of the University of Michigan men and women's basketball and gymnastics teams.
Built: 1965-1967
Renovated: 2011-2012
Capacity: 12,707


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Scoreboard being installled at the Alaska Airlines Center last month. Alaska Anchorage's new arena will open in the fall.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

New TCU arena to open in 2015


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

*Pauly Pavilion UCLA 13,8000*


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Somebody ranked all 351 NCAA D1 arenas. 

http://www.stadiumjourney.com/news/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

slipperydog said:


> New TCU arena to open in 2015


Construction (but first, deconstruction) has begin...


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

weava said:


> Somebody ranked all 351 NCAA D1 arenas.
> 
> http://www.stadiumjourney.com/news/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Reitz Arena DEAD LAST? I've been there a few times, most recently in 2012, and it was the place to be. Near sellout, stands were rocking, locally televised game. It's old and small, but I didn't have any complaints with the experience.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Scba said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Reitz Arena DEAD LAST? I've been there a few times, most recently in 2012, and it was the place to be. Near sellout, stands were rocking, locally televised game. It's old and small, but I didn't have any complaints with the experience.


That's one screwed up list. Everyone's entitled to their opinions but the author seems to stray from offering grades based on atmosphere to architecture to the calibre of the program. That inconsistency begs the question how you can places the homes of places like Winthorp and Kennessaw State over the likes of Gallagher-Iba Arena (Okie St). 

But this is the internet. Offer a rankings on anything and the traffic comes to town.


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

weava said:


> Somebody ranked all 351 NCAA D1 arenas.
> 
> http://www.stadiumjourney.com/news/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Interesting that #1 on their list (Rupp Arena) is about to be gutted and #2 (Carrier Dome) could soon be replaced.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

Same thing with #10 Frank Erwin Center in Texas. The new hospital is going in there and they will be building a new one somewhere.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

WesTexas said:


> Same thing with #10 Frank Erwin Center in Texas. The new hospital is going in there and they will be building a new one somewhere.


Hmm? 

When did that news come about?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

JJG said:


> Hmm?
> 
> When did that news come about?


back in Sept when the med school plans were revealed. Not at all anxious to learn the new arena plan. The news leaking out on the arena scares the living daylights out of me. On the other hand, the south endzone and new football practice facility will come out of the medical school as well as the new arena


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

The athletics dpt at UT will get a lot of new stuff because of this med school plan.


----------



## burroughsmvp (Jan 20, 2012)

UT AD Steve Patterson says it will be five to ten years before the Erwin Center is replaced.









Here's a pic from Michigan.









And another from Duke.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

WesTexas said:


> The athletics dpt at UT will get a lot of new stuff because of this med school plan.


So far we know:
- new basketball arena(unfortunately sounds like off campus and 20,000+ seats joint venture with the city of Austin. Sorry, but the next arena needs to lose about 4,000 seats and needs to be squeezed on campus. Austin is big enough to build their own arena) 
- new Tennis facility(off campus or east of I-35)
- possible new swim center(off campus or east of I-35)
- new football practice and team facility(possibly where practice fields are or south of stadium
- new south endzone(sounds like this will be screwed up)

In other words, I don't like what I'm hearing at all. Hopefully those who claim they are in the know are just misleading us on some of this to throw us off. Especially the basketball part. If they have to squeeze into Clark Field and put Clark Field on top of it, or if it has to be on the northern most part of campus, I'd take that and would hope they are wise enough to get that they will never average over 12,000 per night. The money hungry people that run things at UT bother me so damn much sometimes. Build the best venue in the best location and stop trying to make everything some all-inclusive business deal.


----------



## burroughsmvp (Jan 20, 2012)

rantanamo said:


> So far we know:
> - new basketball arena(unfortunately sounds like off campus and 20,000+
> 
> In other words, I don't like what I'm hearing at all. Hopefully those who claim they are in the know are just misleading us on some of this to throw us off. Especially the basketball part. If they have to squeeze into Clark Field and put Clark Field on top of it, or if it has to be on the northern most part of campus, I'd take that and would hope they are wise enough to get that they will never average over 12,000 per night. The money hungry people that run things at UT bother me so damn much sometimes. Build the best venue in the best location and stop trying to make everything some all-inclusive business deal.



Patterson reminds everyone that the arena isn't just for basketball. That's why they won't scale it down.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

burroughsmvp said:


> Patterson reminds everyone that the arena isn't just for basketball. That's why they won't scale it down.


and that's absolutely ridiculous. Austin has nearly 1 million people and over 2 million in the metro. It makes business sense to build a giant, world class arena for concerts and convention type events, but it makes no sense for UT basketball, which needs to take precedence in this instance. The Erwin Center is already nicknamed 'The Morgue' by some. It only seats 16,000 and rarely gets over 9,000. So the logical step is have them play in a much bigger building because it isn't just for basketball? The only events that would fill it are non-University events. I get it from a business standpoint, and Patterson has already stated his financial goal, but god damned if we will ever have winning programs again. The powers that be don't care enough.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

rantanamo said:


> and that's absolutely ridiculous. Austin has nearly 1 million people and over 2 million in the metro. It makes business sense to build a giant, world class arena for concerts and convention type events, but it makes no sense for UT basketball, which needs to take precedence in this instance. The Erwin Center is already nicknamed 'The Morgue' by some. It only seats 16,000 and rarely gets over 9,000. So the logical step is have them play in a much bigger building because it isn't just for basketball? The only events that would fill it are non-University events. I get it from a business standpoint, and Patterson has already stated his financial goal, but god damned if we will ever have winning programs again. The powers that be don't care enough.


Agreed.

Texas basketball needs an on-campus venue that seats 13-14k, with about 15k max capacity for center-stage shows, and ~25 suites plus ~30 loges. 

The Austin sports scene belongs to Texas, first and foremost. Building an arena for an NBA/NHL team is neither necessary nor fiscally prudent.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

KingmanIII said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Texas basketball needs an on-campus venue that seats 13-14k, with about 15k max capacity for center-stage shows, and ~25 suites plus ~30 loges.
> 
> The Austin sports scene belongs to Texas, first and foremost. Building an arena for an NBA/NHL team is neither necessary nor fiscally prudent.


just wait until the outrage when the south endzone designs come out. For all Dodds' faults, at least he had clear vision of what the stadium was to become. Patterson seems to only want to build bunch of suites and a huge club.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope the south enzone is built exactly like the north. In truth, I would like to see them half a partial closed in endzone. Build around the lower bowl, put in a row or 2 of suites, maybe a few more riser seat but leave it open to see DT Austins skyline. Thats one of the more amazing parts of the stadium is the view of Austins sky line.

On the arena. Im guessing they will buy up land north, north east of the baseball complexes in those old run down neighborhoods and build it there. Make that the sports complex.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

WesTexas said:


> I hope the south enzone is built exactly like the north. In truth, I would like to see them half a partial closed in endzone. Build around the lower bowl, put in a row or 2 of suites, maybe a few more riser seat but leave it open to see DT Austins skyline. Thats one of the more amazing parts of the stadium is the view of Austins sky line.
> 
> On the arena. Im guessing they will buy up land north, north east of the baseball complexes in those old run down neighborhoods and build it there. Make that the sports complex.


they are wanting to build it downtown


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

rantanamo said:


> they are wanting to build it downtown


Smart move.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

Where is there room down town?


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

WesTexas said:


> Where is there room down town?


For Austin, they can _find _room...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

JJG said:


> Smart move.


smart because? This isn't Austin 1990 where its a UT city. You would lose the students and the arena would be far too big to ever sell out. Smart move for Austin, but horrible for UT.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

rantanamo said:


> smart because? This isn't Austin 1990 where its a UT city. You would lose the students and the arena would be far too big to ever sell out. Smart move for Austin, but horrible for UT.


I was talking more for Austin than UT. 

We all know that Austin really isn't a college town anymore. It's a major city and it's time to start thinking like a major city. 

Like Louisville and Memphis, it would be smarter for the CITY to build a 17-19k arena that could hold several events, but also have their college basketball teams as a staple. 

Might as well, right?


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

The University of Connecticut has two arena courts. 
The main one being on campus. 

Gampel Pavillion-Capacity: 10,167



























XL Center is the other arena, it is located roughly about 30 minutes away from campus - Capacity :16,294


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

UT basketball doesn't have the fanbase that the schools you mention have. Can't even average over 10,000 per game in a good year.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

JJG said:


> I was talking more for Austin than UT.
> 
> We all know that Austin really isn't a college town anymore. It's a major city and it's time to start thinking like a major city.
> 
> ...


As it is in Columbus, Raleigh and Memphis, any major-league franchise that sets up shop in Austin will find themselves playing second-fiddle to college athletics.

A 15/16,000-seat venue is more than enough for just about any event outside of NBA or NHL.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

rantanamo said:


> UT basketball doesn't have the fanbase that the schools you mention have. Can't even average over 10,000 per game in a good year.


They've averaged 12.5-13k since 2003 (the last renovation).

But yeah, a crowd that size looks smaller than it really is in a venue that seats nearly 17k.


----------



## burroughsmvp (Jan 20, 2012)

KingmanIII said:


> They've averaged 12.5-13k since 2003 (the last renovation).
> .



Don't trust attendance figures. That's paid. Not actual.
Here are examples from this past year:
OU paid 10189 actual 7,686 
Tech paid 9097 actual 6,438 
ISU paid 12709 actual 10,458
K State paid 8918 actual 6,317
OK State paid 10904 actual 7,730 
W VA paid 14735 actual 12,179 
Baylor paid 12471 actual 9,625 
TCU paid 9450 actual 6,748 

They has two games with more than 12,500 in the stands.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

KingmanIII said:


> As it is in Columbus, Raleigh and Memphis, any major-league franchise that sets up shop in Austin will find themselves playing second-fiddle to college athletics.
> 
> A 15/16,000-seat venue is more than enough for just about any event outside of NBA or NHL.


Oh I already know that. No way in hell Austin get any MAJOR pro sports. Maybe MLS, but even that's a long shot. 

But for other bigger events, concerts, conventions, (DNC/RNC... more likely DNC), stuff like that, it would be perfect for the city and size of the arena.

Maybe 17k is a lil much, but it needs to be bigger than what they have.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

It's just tough to lose the Drum.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

burroughsmvp said:


> Don't trust attendance figures. That's paid. Not actual.
> Here are examples from this past year:
> OU paid 10189 actual 7,686
> Tech paid 9097 actual 6,438
> ...


where did you find those?


----------



## burroughsmvp (Jan 20, 2012)

KingmanIII said:


> where did you find those?


They're not a secret. In the official box score after every game. But boxes like the ones on espn.com only show the paid attendance.

Look on texassports.com. At least they don't hide the truth. 
http://texassports.com/boxscore.aspx?path=mbball&id=5631


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

JJG said:


> Oh I already know that. No way in hell Austin get any MAJOR pro sports. Maybe MLS, but even that's a long shot.
> 
> But for other bigger events, concerts, conventions, (DNC/RNC... more likely DNC), stuff like that, it would be perfect for the city and size of the arena.
> 
> Maybe 17k is a lil much, but it needs to be bigger than what they have.


What they have is too big as it is.

The problem isn't the capacity, it's the shitty acoustics, outdated facilities, and lack of parking.

I can't see a national convention choosing Austin over Houston or Dallas.

For everything else, 15-16k is fine.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

burroughsmvp said:


> They're not a secret. In the official box score after every game. But boxes like the ones on espn.com only show the paid attendance.
> 
> Look on texassports.com. At least they don't hide the truth.
> http://texassports.com/boxscore.aspx?path=mbball&id=5631


ah ok


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

KingmanIII said:


> What they have is too big as it is.
> 
> The problem isn't the capacity, it's the shitty acoustics, outdated facilities, and lack of parking.
> 
> ...


Agree. Dallas and Houston are slugging it out for conventions in the South with all the upgrades and additions they are making to their convention spaces.

I think UT needs a modern version of the Drum. Same size, just upgraded. No need to out do Kentucky, Memphis of Luisville.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's a cool arena for Anchorage.


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

The University of Florida has chosen a contractor for its $45 million upgrade of the O'Connell Center.

http://www.si.com/college-basketball/2014/07/01/florida-gators-o-connell-center-45-million-renovation

The project will include:

* A splashy main entrance that will serve as an open circulation area and house ticketing and retail sales areas.
* New concession stands, club seating and a club lounge, plus an open concourse where guests can navigate the facility more easily. 
* Installation of chair-back seats throughout the arena, replacing the bleachers in the lower bowl. 
* Renovation of all offices and locker rooms. 
* A center-hung, high-definition video board and new sound system, along with updating to the arena’s infrastructure (mechanical, electrical and plumbing).


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

New Alaska Airlines Center


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

More renderings of TCU's DMC, featuring the Hall of Honor.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> New Alaska Airlines Center


What the Alaska Airlines Center is replacing, the UAA Sports Center/Wells Fargo Sports Complex.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/NickBrilowski/status/505406395161010177/photo/1


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Outside the Alaska Airlines Center with a view of the Chugach Range.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Well it took several months, but I finally found out where TCU will play while the DMC is under construction. 

The WILKERSON-GREINES ACTIVITY CENTER, a FWISD high school facility in the far southeast side that's just big enough for TCU basketball. 

... I guess this is ok, but I was really hoping they'd take advantage of virtually no one using the Convention Center Arena in downtown.

Oh well. It's just for one season.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

what is the seating capacity?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ 4500~5000


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

JJG said:


> Well it took several months, but I finally found out where TCU will play while the DMC is under construction.
> 
> The WILKERSON-GREINES ACTIVITY CENTER, a FWISD high school facility in the far southeast side that's just big enough for TCU basketball.
> 
> ...


I said the same thing when SMU decided to play at the Cardwell Center.hno:

Ft Worth and Dallas both have decent convention center arenas too bad neither has been used.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

irving1903 said:


> I said the same thing when SMU decided to play at the Cardwell Center.hno:
> 
> Ft Worth and Dallas both have decent convention center arenas too bad neither has been used.


Well I just got some word earlier that the Convention Center was booked for some dates, making it harder to get some games there. Trying to use it up as much as they can before it gets the wrecking ball. 

There was even a rumor to have some of the games in the middle of Sundance Square, which would have been interesting, but no way in hell would they be able to pull that off for 13-14 games. 

Still, WGAC is decent and it is just for one season... but damn.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The new Alaska Airlines Center in Anchorage.


----------



## svenben (Jul 7, 2014)

FSU did a partial renovation this off season. Big complaint was the horrid seat colors... its slightly off campus and was owned by the city untill last year so they did not have garnet and gold themes in the facility.


----------



## svenben (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## svenben (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## svenben (Jul 7, 2014)

still terrible from the outside..


----------



## svenben (Jul 7, 2014)

Terrible new logo went in. You can see the old seat colors here..


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

svenben said:


> Terrible new logo went in. You can see the old seat colors here..


I will never understand why people have a problem with the touched up logo. It's fine.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Do they have to have a logo that takes up half the court?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> Do they have to have a logo that takes up half the court?


Either no one involved understands the word 'subtle', or very low self esteem.

I do like the exterior of this building, though.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Eh the exterior is fine. It's mostly used by FSU basketball - college arenas don't need to be fancy, state of the art things. Terrible logo is still terrible but the renovation itself did address some other issues as well such as acoustics which were horrid before for concerts and such.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

JJG said:


> I will never understand why people have a problem with the touched up logo. It's fine.


many people are going to hate just because they can. They are in the same group who are flipping out that UT used metallic burnt orange longhorns Saturday night.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Renovated Hinkle Fieldhouse


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Good comparison:

Before











After


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

New Alaska Airlines Center in Anchorage. I don't understand why the retractable seating behind the baskets are bleachers instead of individual seats like the rest of the place.









https://twitter.com/gobucsgoCBU/status/535269153243156482


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

Archbishop said:


> Good comparison:
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Love this place. I want to see a game here so bad, it's on my bucket list. I love the way they drop the lights just over the court to put it in the spot light instead of the whole arena (seating included) it's very intimate.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

mrakbaseball said:


> New Alaska Airlines Center in Anchorage. I don't understand why the retractable seating behind the baskets are bleachers instead of individual seats like the rest of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the tournament at the new arena next week, or still at the old dump?


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

mrakbaseball said:


> New Alaska Airlines Center in Anchorage. I don't understand why the retractable seating behind the baskets are bleachers instead of individual seats like the rest of the place.
> [/url]


probably the student section. other schools have done the same thing to pack more students and encourage standing in that area to create a better student section atmosphere.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Scba said:


> Is the tournament at the new arena next week, or still at the old dump?


The Great Alaska Shootout will be played at the new Alaska Airlines Center.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

The College Basketball stadium thread is now back. Sorry for the wait. Somone lost it out of sight. Thanks for RMB2007 putting it to our attention.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

ABOUT TIME! 

Now, as I was posting...


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*State Farm Center*



> State Farm Center Renovations on Track for Home Opener


www.wandtv.com/story/30451363/state-farm-center-renovations-on-track-for-home-opener

More images in the link:

http://statefarmcenter.com/photos.html


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Ole Miss*

98771544



> The Pavilion at Ole Miss is a multi-purpose arena on the campus of the University of Mississippi in Oxford, Mississippi. The arena is currently under construction. It will be home to the University of Mississippi Rebels and Lady Rebels basketball teams. It is replacing the Tad Smith Coliseum and is expected to open in late 2015.












https://twitter.com/breakground


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Archbishop said:


> Renovated Hinkle Fieldhouse


Did not know Bright House has the Indianapolis region.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Fifth Third Arena, home to the University of Cincinnati Bearcats, will be undergoing a gigantic overhaul. The arena opened in 1989 and is in serious need of this renovation. Last I saw they are hoping to begin construction in March.

Will be going from this:




























To this(fly-through video):
http://www.gobearcats.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/082515aaa.html


----------



## MrStools (Sep 17, 2015)

That looks like it will be a loud, intimidating arena and a big improvement. What is the capacity before/after renovation?


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

MrStools said:


> That looks like it will be a loud, intimidating arena and a big improvement. What is the capacity before/after renovation?





> The current seating capacity of 13,176 will be reduced to about 11,500, according to the plan. Bohn said he would like to find a way to get it closer to 12,000, as plans continue to evolve.


http://www.cincinnati.com/story/spo...proves-fifth-third-arena-renovation/32316051/


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

well I think we know where some of the seats went. 

is there a purpose to this? other than looking ridiculous and wasteful.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure to be honest. Can't think of anything besides opening the place up a bit. The opposite side has the same cutout in the stands, although it looks like they are putting it to use with box/club seats.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

eric the midget said:


> Great pictures. Place looks fantastic. TCU really has done an extraordinary job with their basketball and football facilities.


And baseball. 

Just added new locker rooms, pitching facility, and a new LED screen.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love that UF has swimming and gymnastics in the outer part of the dome (which gives it the UFO affect)! I never had a problem with the seating set up, but the concourses def. needed and update to me.


----------



## Coog83 (May 20, 2014)

Houston close to selecting architects for a $60M renovation of Hofheinz Pavilion. The naming rights have been sold, so it won't be called Hofheinz anymore.

The building to the left in the picture with the "UH" on it already exists: it's the new $25M practice facility.


----------



## optimus_praximus_27 (Jan 17, 2007)

The UNF Osprey's of the A Sun Conference in Jacksonville, Fl did an interior renovation of their arena. The new video boards is the main highlight. With more success in their basketball program, hopefully a renovation of the exterior comes also.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

@ Benn,

That stadium looks great. It's actually huge and I'm wondering now to enjoy a match on the arena. That image resolution is also awesome. What camera have you used to capture that shot?


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Freedom Hall, former home of the Louisville Cardinals and site of the Muhammad Ali prayer service.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

The first game I saw Tim Duncan play.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Before the forums become a "Bash Tim Duncan" Land icard:, University of Iowa Installing New Scoreboard


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't realize that NC State Renovated Reynolds collisueum. I'm guessing mostly for Volleyball and women's basketball, since they have PNC. Glad they kept the Kay Yow part of the court too! The place looks great overall:





































https://news.ncsu.edu/2016/09/reynolds-reopens-in-grand-style/


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

That is sharp! Nice find, chevy. Enjoyed a couple GTvsNCSU games there when I was in undergrad.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! I love old arenas, especially that ones you have no idea from the outside it's an arena and a lot of colleges had these until the 1960s and 70s


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Another favorite is Alumni Memorial Gym at the university of Tennessee. The building still stands so I think this is a better location than the demolished section even though the building is nowhere near a basketball court anymore.

Opened in 1934 and used until 1958 It was the first basketball court in UT history. It only had 3,200 seats and served it's purpose well. Now it's a concert hall, but still looks great on the outside and even better on the inside. 




























The concert Hall shape now:


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

My girlfriend graduated in that hall. It's called the Cox Auditorium at Alumni Memorial now. I really like the outside. I remember being impressed with it while I was being crammed in/out of the stadium on game day.


----------



## plmn (Feb 6, 2014)

Scheels Center at Sanford Health Athletic Complex (SHAC)
Fargo, ND
6,000
North Dakota State University Bison, NCAA Division I
$50 million renovation

Grand opening last night:

















































More Here

Now this is obviously not an ideal arena. But it was done on a tight budget with all private funds from this:


















Practice courts, weight rooms, and a performance center that serve all sports were also added to the complex and account for much of the cost.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

They may be my rival, but that's a sweet looking renovation!


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## SRQgator (Feb 2, 2015)

The O'Connell Center hosts first game post-renovation tonight. I understand there are still some finishing touches that will be completed between this game and the conference opener January 3rd, but for the most part it is complete.


















There are Gator graphics all over this place, especially in the concourse. There's even some gator skin wallpaper. Overall they've done a great job.


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

They really did a great job with the renovation of Exactech Arena (it'll always be the O'Dome to me). 

Some more pics:


----------



## SRQgator (Feb 2, 2015)

They debuted a pregame court projection for the O'Dome before the UK game last night. Renovated arena looks awesome, people have been pretty excited. Money well spent.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

tinyslam said:


> No more skyline on the court?


Nope. I know there were some people who were upset, but I like the "new" design just as well. It looks more like the traditional Xavier courts from the Gardens and from when Cintas first opened.









http://enquirer.com/xavier/2000/03/03/xu_xu_says_goodbye.html









http://enquirer.com/editions/2000/10/13/spt_cintas_photos.html


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

The most recent update video of Cincinnati's Fifth Third Arena renovation:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Wofford College*



> Expected to open in Fall 2017, the Jerry Richardson Indoor Stadium will be a 123,055-square-foot facility that will include a 3,400-seat basketball arena and a 350-seat volleyball competition venue. The facility will replace Benjamin Johnson Arena and will serve as the home for women’s basketball, men’s basketball and volleyball. The facility will have a seating capacity for non-athletics functions, such as commencement and concerts, of 4,400.





















https://twitter.com/BtotheBlair

https://www.wofford.edu/constructionupdates/RichardsonIndoorStadium/












> Wofford getting ready to host the #Gamecocks at the new Jerry Richardson Indoor Stadium. Should be crazy Friday night.


https://twitter.com/AaronCheslock


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought they played at Joel Col?


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Are you thinking of Wake Forest?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Wofford College*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












https://twitter.com/WoffordTerriers










https://twitter.com/collyntaylor


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

eric the midget said:


> Are you thinking of Wake Forest?


Yes sorry about


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The University of Idaho’s proposed $45 million basketball arena moved a step closer to reality Thursday.
> 
> Thanks to a $10 million gift, Idaho Central Credit Union will have the naming rights to the 62,000-square-foot, 4,200-seat arena for the next 35 years.
> 
> ...


www.idahostatesman.com/sports/college/university-of-idaho/article193074364.html


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

That is some serious glulam!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

https://twitter.com/maasdinero


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> www.idahostatesman.com/sports/college/university-of-idaho/article193074364.html


Wait no more sharing a space with the football team? But I love the Kibbie dome!


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

5/3 Arena renovation rolling right along. Here's the February update courtesy of the Cincinnati Bearcats YouTube account.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Tim Newcomb
@tdnewcomb

Update to @KentuckyMBB Rupp Arena includes a new exterior, expanded concourses, new seats and even a new convention center. Project designed by @NBBJDesign


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

New court design for TCU. After some thought, I've decided that I like it.










https://twitter.com/TCUBasketball/status/1024309655508537344


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

will101 said:


> New court design for TCU. After some thought, I've decided that I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they're just making the pattern darker, because this isn't new.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

JJG said:


> I believe they're just making the pattern darker, because this isn't new.


Ah, did not know that. Never mind.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

will101 said:


> Ah, did not know that. Never mind.


Apparently people were "worried" about this to the point where USA Today had to write an article about it...hno:


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Most recent update(7/25) on the 5/3 Arena renovation. Getting close!


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

CougarRed said:


> After building a $128M football stadium in 2014, a $25M basketball practice facility in 2015, and a $20M indoor football practice facility in 2017, Houston has started construction on the $60M conversion of Hofheinz Pavilion to the Fertitta Center.
> 
> Landry's CEO and UH Board of Regent Chairman Tilman Fertitta gave the lead gift of $20M. Scheduled to open in November 2018.
> 
> ...











https://twitter.com/cesar_Htown


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

It always bothered me how low that ceiling is. Looks like it's turning out pretty well, though.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

> The seating bowl of Coleman Coliseum will be completely gutted and rebuilt with two tiers and seats closer to the floor with new premium options. It will seat between 9,500 and 10,000 spectators -- a loss of around 4,000 -- *and is planned to begin after the 2021-22 season*. The estimated cost is $115 million, Byrne said. Building a new arena from scratch would have cost at least $70 million more, he said.


https://www.al.com/alabamabasketball/index.ssf/2018/08/coleman_coliseum_to_be_gutted.html


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Good God, that Bryant-Denny cut-out is ugly. Hopefully they reconsider... and I don't even care about Alabama.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah I don't know what their thinking with those upper deck corner seats. Wouldn't it make sense(and look 100x better) to just continue the already existing upper deck around the corners?


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Oops had a brain fart and realized the plan is to keep the corners of an already existing endzone upper deck and not adding those seats. Still, this is a bad idea.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is the most recent update on Cincinnati's Fifth Third Arena renovation as well as members of the basketball team taking a tour of their new home. Both courtesy of the Cincinnati Bearcats YouTube channel.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

5/3 Arena renovation update from Wednesday(9/19). Less than 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Kaisel (Sep 17, 2018)

*The Top 5 biggest indoor arenas in Poland.*

Wow!

You've got many spacious, beautiful arenas!

These are ours. 






Regards from Poland.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Most recent update on 5/3 Arena at the University of Cincinnati. Less than a month to go!


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Final update video for the 5/3 Arena renovation before the ribbon cutting in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

The official opening of the newly renovated 5/3 Arena was tonight as the Bearcats played an exhibition game against Tusculum. 

Before:










After:



















From @Elise_JesseWLWT


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice. I like these mid-sized arena makeovers we've seen at the college level. Still love the classic venues and the "wall of fans" effect that comes with big traditional stands, but in a day and age where the business side of the sport demands more right-sized arenas with better revenue production these renovations have been artfully done. Plus I think we see more originality of design at this scale compared to some of the bigger productions. 

Good on ya, Cincy.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Baylor announced several new athletic projects today, including a plan to build a new basketball arena.
> 
> Baylor plans to develop a new fieldhouse concept that takes its lessons from other Power 5 schools who have renovated or constructed smaller venues that create a more intimate atmosphere that elevates home-court advantage and focuses on fan experience.


www.big12blognetwork.com/baylor-bea...lities/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks nice! And I love the glass!


----------



## ielag (Jan 13, 2013)

Welsh-Ryan Arena at Northwestern after renovation


----------



## twk (Aug 15, 2013)

RMB2007 said:


> www.big12blognetwork.com/baylor-bea...lities/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


They can't replace the golden boob. It's an icon on the Waco skyline. Only arena I know of where the visiting team's life was endangered by carbon monoxide (I happened to be there that night).


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> University of Idaho's new arena sponsored by Idaho Central Credit Union to be completed in 2021
> 
> The University of Idaho's Idaho Central Credit Union Arena will serve as more than a basketball mecca for the Vandals men's and women's teams.
> 
> ...


http://dnews.com/local/space-benefi...cle_02773690-3950-5f02-b9aa-f306ab13ed95.html


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

No more kibbie dome???


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

Idaho loves using the wood


----------



## JeffreyT (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful building and even cooler looking on the inside.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone said anything about UNT's upcoming arena?

Because they're getting a new arena... all part of the athletic master plan.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Chevy114 said:


> No more kibbie dome???


Don't fret: The Kibbie Dome will still be around. The Vandals basketball team would rather have their own arena.

BTW, long time, no see, SkyScraperCity.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

JJG said:


> Has anyone said anything about UNT's upcoming arena?
> 
> Because they're getting a new arena... all part of the athletic master plan.


UNT is leaving mini Reunion??? Leaving the Super Pit!!!! It's the end of an Area Folks!

When are they going to demolish the old stadium?


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

WesTexas said:


> UNT is leaving mini Reunion??? Leaving the Super Pit!!!! It's the end of an Area Folks!
> 
> When are they going to demolish the old stadium?


Sometime within the next 5 years. I don't think they've even acquired all the funds for the new arena yet.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Anonymous $100M donation to be used, in part, for new Baylor Basketball Pavilion
> 
> The donation to the Give Light campaign is the largest gift in Baylor University history. The donor will remain anonymous.
> 
> ...


https://www.kxxv.com/sports/baylor-...to-be-used-for-new-baylor-basketball-pavilion


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it common to get anonymous donations?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> After years of planning, the University of Idaho has finally broken ground on a dedicated basketball arena.
> 
> Scheduled for completion in 2021, the 62,000-sq.-ft. Idaho Central Credit Union Arena will be the new home for Vandals' basketball, regional tournaments, lectures, as well as "small and mid-size" events, other cultural and special events, concerts and conventions, said Guy Esser, project architect of the University. In addition to the court, the new arena also will include a practice gym, lockers and conference facilities and coaches' offices.
> 
> ...


https://www.constructionequipmentguide.com/vandals-new-digs-will-be-game-changer-for-athletes/47053


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Love it! It's intimate, unique, and resonates with the context of the school and community. Bravo!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Like the wood that provides its distinctive profile, the new Idaho Central Credit Union (ICCU) Arena on the University of Idaho Moscow campus is growing gracefully from the ground up.

When it’s completed in fall 2021, the $51 million arena – located north of the ASUI-Kibbie Activity Center – will be Idaho’s first dedicated basketball facility since Memorial Gym opened in 1928.









Vision for Idaho Arena Comes to Life


After nearly five decades, U of I alumni, donors and partners making the Idaho Arena a reality.




www.uidaho.edu


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Georgia State University will break ground on an $88.2 million convocation center on Tuesday, Nov. 17, to begin construction on next week.

The multi-use facility will exist at the intersection of Fulton Street and Capitol Avenue and is scheduled to be completed by August 2022.

The facility will accommodate as many as 7,300 people for basketball games, 7,500 for graduation events and 8,000 for concerts.









Georgia State University set to break ground on new facility | The Atlanta Voice


Georgia State University will break ground on an $88.2 million convocation center on Tuesday, Nov. 17, to begin construction on next week. The multi-use facility will exist at the intersection of




www.theatlantavoice.com


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

It really bothers me that they rendered in the wrong view of the downtown skyline. That view is from the East while the arena will be South of downtown.

This is closer to what the view will be:


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

That and I don't care for the recent trend of college arenas with an open sideline as opposed to an open end. Sideline is vastly preferable for watching basketball and this layout minimizes the number of good seats available. JMU's new digs does the exact same thing. Would be nice if they did the open end like the Galen Center at USC if they're gonna do one.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Idaho Central Credit Union Arena





















https://twitter.com/VandalHoops


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^



























The Idaho Central Credit Union Arena is shaping a free-form future for mass timber


Moscow, Idaho, may not be the most auspicious venue for breakthrough architecture, but the undulating Idaho Central Credit Union Arena could change that




www.archpaper.com


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Cassell Coliseum Renovation/Expansion



Reach For Excellence











Virginia Tech Athletics Announces $400 Million "Reach for Excellence" Fundraising Campaign


Virginia Tech Athletics announced this morning that the department is embarking on a $400 million fundraising campaign called "Reach for Excellence."




virginiatech.sportswar.com





Plans call for:

A new glass entrance along Washington Street
Extended concourse areas along both sides to allow fans easier access to different sections of the coliseum
The addition of high-end premium seating areas, including club seating and luxury suites on both sides


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390370067645231105


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

en1044 said:


> Cassell Coliseum Renovation/Expansion


I can agree the 60 year-old facility needs a renovation but I am not liking their proposal for the exterior. This looks like a very uncomfortable marriage between forms, which makes you wonder why they bother to keep the original roof/shell if they're simply forcing something wholly new into the design equation. Just brutal.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Idaho Central Credit Union Arena





















https://twitter.com/supportVSF


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435354353733287937


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

South Dakota State University announced plans Monday to renovate Frost Arena, with Brookings-based First Bank and Trust donating $20 million to kickstart the renovations of the facility.

First Bank and Trust will take over the naming rights of the 50-year-old building, which will be called First Bank and Trust Arena. The overall cost of the renovation is expected to be $50 million and is pending approval from the South Dakota Board of Regents.









South Dakota State announces $50 million renovation for new sports arena


Facility will be called First Bank and Trust Arena




www.mitchellrepublic.com


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

RMB2007 said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435354353733287937


Now that is outstanding. Bravo, Idaho!


----------

